
Interactive Vim Tutorial - praveenscience
https://www.openvim.com/
======
MattConfluence
A bit off topic, but I find it amusing that the two top posts on the HN front
page right now are "Open Vim" and "How to Exit Vim".

~~~
mannykannot
And this tutorial follows the convention of not mentioning how to quit vim in
one of its early lessons.

~~~
deanstag
Drug dealers never tell their clients how to wean off their vices. Is that a
crime? :P

------
jasode
The approach this interactive tutorial uses is how I my instructor taught me
vi but I don't think it's the best way because just telling you which keys do
what feels _random_. I learn much more effectively if I understand some of the
"why". My previous comments about learning vi/vim being easier if one gets a
little philosophical background:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21343686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21343686)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20605840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20605840)

------
tr1coder
I find vimtutor to be the best source for beginners, at least it was for me.

------
randall
I started learning vim from [https://vim-adventures.com/](https://vim-
adventures.com/) and it has been invaluable.

~~~
simias
I can recommend "Practical Vim" which is a great book.

Regarding vim-adventures, I just gave it a try for the first time and while it
does seem quite fun it puts a massive amount of emphasis on h and l to move
left and right (that's all you start with, and even though you unlock w, e and
b soon enough you can't use them outside of text tiles).

I hardly ever use h and l. There's almost always a better and faster way to
move around, be it w, e, b (and their uppercase variants) or f/t/F/T. I think
the only time I ever use h and l is when I need to move inside a word (fairly
rare), or when I want to do something like "remove the next 4 letters and
insert something instead" in which case I'd do something like c4l. Also
commands that operate on words or look for specific anchor characters compose
much better for . or macros.

~~~
narimiran
> _I can recommend "Practical Vim" which is a great book._

I've read it only recently, after I was already familiar with Vim, and I
cannot recommend it enough!

I had lots of "oh, I had no idea this was possible" moments and it took my Vim
knowledge to the next level where I'm now (even) more productive than before.

Having said that, I'm not sure it is a good introductory resource for somebody
making their first steps in Vim.

------
dreary_dugong
A great concept but frustratingly quick-paced. With each lesson I feel like I
need at extra 5-10 minutes of practice before I move on but it forces me to
after only a few seconds.

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
I agree. I'd vastly prefer having a chance to continue experimenting with each
new command until I choose to advance to the next step.

By just being a text document, _vimtutor_ avoids this problem.

------
Cyph0n
It took me a while, but I finally learned Vim by forcing myself to use it at
work.

A year and a half later, it has taken over my life.

------
bachmeier
I made the decision to start learning Vim yesterday when I found Mastering Vim
and a full Vim course on packtpub.com for $5 each. I've been using Emacs for
years, but it's always helpful to learn a new way to approach problems. Given
how much I do in text editors, the investment is worth it.

Of course the bigger investment by far is the time. It's nonetheless nice to
have access to cheap yet comprehensive learning materials so that it takes
less time to learn.

------
dang
A thread from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15400037](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15400037)

2013:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235817)

2011:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3190380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3190380)

------
noobdood
Related:

A vi editor quick-start tutorial:

[https://gumroad.com/l/vi_quick](https://gumroad.com/l/vi_quick) .

I am the author (user vram22 on HN), posting from another phone, with a
throwaway user name.

I first wrote this tutorial for two Windows sysadmin friends who had to handle
some Unix servers. They told me it helped them to learn vi basics and so use
Unix more easily.

------
eoikonomou
These interactive tutorials are the only relatively painless way to learn the
basics of vim.

------
eddhead
I thought I was just kidding when I noticed Vim related articles coming up
over and over, and here's another one.

------
passthejoe
This is a nice way to learn Vim.

